# Working in Luxembourg and living in France.



## Sonalikasood (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi all, 

I am currently residing in France since august 2019 as a student. I hold a carte de séjour and my course end in July 2021.
I am being offered a job in Luxembourg (after an internship)
Can I continue living in France? If yes, what is the procedure and what are the visa updates I will need to make?
Any help is appreciated.


----------

